# AndreaR - Teichneuling :)



## AndreaR (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,
danke für die Aufnahme in Eurem Forum.
Ich bin die Neue hier.
Wir haben ein altes Bauernhaus mit einer "umzunutzenden" Mistplatte (4x4m). Früher war da ein Hühnergehege drauf - aber seit der Marder und die Hühner leider zusammen kamen steht das leer - und wir wollen auch keine Hühner mehr.
Dann kam die Idee, ein Hochbeet mit einem kleinen Wasserlauf darauf zu bauen und daraus erwuchs die Idee, die ganze Platte unter Wasser zu setzen und einen flachen Teich anzulegen.
Durch die Betonfläche kommen wir (ohne mehr Aufwand als wir treiben möchten) nicht tief, daher wird es ein von Mauern umfasster Hochteich.
Noch sieht das so aus:
 
Den "Berg" sollen zwei Wasserläufe runter laufen, die vordere Mauer kommt (Hoffentlich am Samstag) demnächst. Technik steht schon im Haus.
Ich lese mich mal ein bei euch ... Bin über das Stichwort __ Moderlieschen hier gelandet 
Ich weiß, dass ein (von Fischen bewohnter) Teich eigentlich mindestens an einer Stelle frostfrei tiefer als 1 m (bearbeitet, hatte mich vertippt) sein soll.... Das schaffen wir nicht, aber nebenan liegt ein schwach beheizter Pflanzenüberwinterungsraum ....
Wäre es denkbar, "warme Luft" bei Bedarf zu sprudeln? Oder eine Teichheizung zu nutzen um dieses Manko zu überwinden?

Herzliche Grüße
Andrea


----------



## troll20 (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Andrea
Herzlich willkommen bei den Teichverrückten 

Wäre es möglich deine Teichtechnik ( woraus soll die überhaupt bestehen?) in deinen


AndreaR schrieb:


> schwach beheizter Pflanzenüberwinterungsraum


zu platzieren?
Wie sieht es mit Dämmung der Mauern aus?


----------



## AndreaR (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo René,
ich war nicht sicher, ob das hier in den Vorstellungsthread gehört ... jedes Forum ist da ja unterschiedlich.
Der Überwinterungsraum ist in dem Bild der Raum mit den rot lackierten Fenstern. Der hat derzeit rund 10 Grad und wird durch die Hausheizung die "um die Ecke" im gleichen Gebäude liegt und eine Gewächshausheizung beheizt.
Vorgesehen hatte ich, den Filter und die Pumpe in diesen Raum zu packen - wir haben Leerrohre "durch den Berg" in ein vorhandenes Loch in der Mauer schon liegen.
Die Technik, die ich bislang habe ist:
Ein Druckteichfilter CPF280 mit Pume CTF-B3800 und UVC, sowie einen Skimmer CSP-250A über den ich das Wasser ansaugen will.
Die Pumpe hat ein H-Max (wir wollen ja zwei Bachläufe damit "speisen") von 2,2m und 3600l/h Ausgangsleistung bei 20Watt. Man kann sie "trocken" aufstellen, wenn man eine zweite Tülle an die Pumpe schraubt, über die dann der Skimmer angeschlossen werden soll.
Der Filter ist so was, wie ich es aus den alten Aquarientagen kenne - ein Gehäuse mit ein-und auslauss und mehreren Schwämmen drin - deren einen ich gerne gegen Aktivkohle tauschen würde - und eine UV Lampe.
Wir haben Teichfolie hier um die Bachläufe zu bauen, aber noch kein Vließ und keine Folie für den Teich selber (wir sind ja auch mit der Mauer und dem Überlauf noch nicht so weit .
LG Andrea


----------



## AndreaR (10. Jan. 2018)

Hatte die Frage der Dämmung überlesen.
Die Wände sind nicht gedämmt. Wäre noch machbar wenn es sinnvoll wäre - zwischen die Noppenfolie und die Teichfolie vielleicht? Die Rückwand und die rechte Wand sind aber ohnehin eher die wärmeren, würde die also tendenziell nicht dämmen wollen...... Viel Sonne kommt dort nicht hin. Ich denke daher, dass es nicht zu warm werden wird.


----------



## troll20 (10. Jan. 2018)

AndreaR schrieb:


> Druckteichfilter CPF280


Okay wenn du meinst das du die Zeit hast das Ding wöchentlich zu reinigen ????
Mit Aktivkohle brauchst du im Teich nicht anfangen denn die könntest du wohl jede Woche tauschen.
Es sei denn du hattest Medikamente drin. 
Versuch lieber einen Filter mit mehr Volumen und evtl. Mit einer Vorabscheidung oder mit Rückspülfunktion.
Wenn du den Filter über Winter durchlaufen lassen kannst und die Mauern sowie die Wasserfläche im Winter Isolieren kannst, dazu noch einen kleinen Belüfter in dein Pflanzenhaus welcher im flachen Wasser einsprudelt seh ich da keine Probleme für deine Fische. 
Täglich kontrollieren der Teichtemperatur im Winter vorausgesetzt und bei extrem Temperaturen zu heizen.


----------



## AndreaR (10. Jan. 2018)

Naja, wöchetlich reinigen wäre nun nicht mein Ziel - aber mir kommt der recht groß vor - du meinst, der ist zu klein? Die im Aquarium hab ich ein mal im Monat durchgespült....
Bin ja schon mal beruhigt, dass du der Ansicht bist, dass das mit Fischen klappen könnte unter den o.g. Voraussetzungen.
Das mit der Aktivkohle war mir so nicht bewußt ... schon, dass man die tauschen muss irgendwann. 
Danke schon mal.
Muss jetzt mal eben mit der Katz zum Tierarzt - dann schaue ich später noch mal rein.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo AndreaR,
kannst du uns sagen wir tief der Teich sein wird und wie viel Volumen.
Hast du den Filter schon gekauft?
Es gibt Modelle mit Rückspülfunktion, bei denen du mit dem Schmutz nicht in Berührung kommst,das reinigen dauert dann  keine 10 Minuten.

Fische solltest du aber erst im Juli oder August einsetzen, am besten erst nächstes Jahr, damit sich eine Biologie entwickeln kann.
Wichtig ist es viele Pflanzen zu nehmen am besten Unterwasser Pflanzen.

Du musst schauen das du nicht zu viele Fische nimmst da sich Sie sehr Stark vermehren.

LG
Sven


----------



## toschbaer (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo,
anstatt zu mauern würde ich Sandwichplatten nehmen,
sind nicht teuer, lassen sich schnell aufstellen, gut isoliert.
Daneben ein oder 2 ...IBC auf Schwerkraftfilter, schön dekorieren und fertig


----------



## AndreaR (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Sven,
Der Filter ist schon im Haus, das mit der Rückspülfunktion habe ich dann später auch gelesen. Ich denke aber, wenn der Filter höher steht als die Wasseroberfläche ist ein Öffnen zum Reinigen nicht unbedingt ein Problem.
Das Volumen kann ich noch nicht bestimmen, - ich schätze mal ....
die Mistplatte hat 4x4m, einen Teil der Fläche wird der "Berg" einnehmen, er war mit kantenlängen 2x2 geplant und wird etwas größer werden (ist schon größer und wird auch nicht mehr schrumpfen denke ich - also  16m² minus 4m² - dann kommt noch ein Flachwasserbereich dazu, ich schätze mal, der wird 1,5m² werden....
Wir hätten also eine Fläche von 10,5m² - und eine Höhe zwischen 60 und 70 cm, denke die 80 bekommen wir nicht hin. -> sagen wir, mehr als 7m³ werden es wahrscheinlich nicht, eher etwas weniger.
Wegen der Pflanzen - die wollte ich möglichst bald einsetzen - im Frühjahr - und die Fische dann möglichst spät - das sagt mir die Logik, meine Ungeduld sagt, dass das alles morgen fertig und bewohnt sein soll .
Ich wollte sehr gerne einen kleinen Schwarm __ Moderlieschen halten (und mir ist bewusst, dass die sich ggfls gut vermehren könnten, daher wäre eine der Fragen des Sommers, welche Fische man vergesellschaften kann, die sich die Brut gegenseitig im Rahmen halten - im Aquarium war es immer schlau, ein paar Schwertfische bei den Guppys oder Platys zu halten, die wollten sich eher selten vermehren und hatten Babyfische seeehr lieb): Mein Freund würde gerne Shubunkins haben. Von denen habe ich nun noch so gar keinen Plan.


----------



## AndreaR (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Toschbaer - IBC?
Die Anlage sieht groß aus.....


----------



## AndreaR (10. Jan. 2018)

IBC hat sich erledigt, gefunden....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. Jan. 2018)

Hallo AndreaR,

Schubunkins sind Bunte Goldfische, da Sie ca 30-40 cm groß werden braucht man min 120cm Wassertiefe oder beheizt den Teich.
Es kommt auch auf die Lage an, im Tiefsten Bayern würde ich beheizen in Norddeutschland  wird dir der Teich selten auf 60<cm einfrieren.
Goldfische machen auch sehr viel mehr Dreck und vermehren sich auch sehr rasant ich habe letztes Jahr Kostenlos ca. 250 abgegeben.
Bei Goldfischen wird die Filteranlage nicht mehr reichen in 1-2 Jahren.

IBC sind Kunststoffbehälter mit 1000l sehr große Regentonnen.

Deine Vorfreude scheint ja sehr groß zu sein.
Bitte bedenke das ein Teich viel Zeit braucht bis er richtig läuft, aber dann macht er Riesen Spaß.
Meine Frau und ich sitzen vom Frühjahr bis Herbst am Teich im Garten und genießen.
Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme ist ein Kaffee am Teich perfekt zum entschleunigen.

Du wirst es ja sehen.


----------



## AndreaR (10. Jan. 2018)

Ja, die Vorfreude ist groß, und nein, ich will es nicht überstürzen 
Ich möchte definitiv keine großen Fische im Teich, hatte auch nie große Fische im Aquarium ..... Denke, die wollen Schwimmraum haben.
Dann kommen die daher nicht in Frage 
Ich bin hier im Maifeld - das ist zwischen Koblenz und Mayen.... Dazwischen sozusagen, aber in einem Ort der recht geschützt liegt und nicht sehr hoch.....


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2018)

AndreaR schrieb:


> Mein Freund würde gerne Shubunkins haben. Von denen habe ich nun noch so gar keinen Plan.


Würde ich von Abraten. Goldelrizen würden gehen. Ohne Vermehrung würden Regenbogenelrizen sein. Schau mal ins Lexikon hier im Forum da findest du die __ Kleinfische und auch Bilder so wie einige Info.

Für so einen Teich würde ich warscheinlich die Regenbogenelrizen wählen. (So schick sind die nur beim Ableichen) Kommt aber normal nix von hoch.







Sonst stehe ich ja auch auf Rundschwanzmakropoden


----------



## AndreaR (13. Jan. 2018)

Makropoden - ja ich habe den Thread gefunden, danke für die Antwort . Ich schaue mal in Eurem Lexikon. Elritzen vertragen sich mit den __ Moderlieschen? Nun, vielleicht finde ich die Antwort ja dort.


----------



## Michael H (13. Jan. 2018)

Morsche
Ich würde den Filter noch mal überdenken. Denke bei deinen jetzt angedachten Fischen bleibt es nicht lange und ratz fatz schwimmen da 4-5 Koi rum .
Jetzt haste ja noch alle Möglichkeiten um die Filterverrohrung noch größer zu machen .
Ich geb dir höchstens 2 Jahre dann bau‘st du wieder um ....


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> ratz fatz schwimmen da 4-5 Koi rum


Naja bei 70cm maximal und ca. 3 Kubik Wasser.  Werden die Koi nach einem Winter schon freiwillig ausgezogen sein 
Lass sie erstmal mit den Kleinfischen anfangen, Erfahrungen sammeln und in 2 bis 3 Jahren wird sie sich für die richtigen interessieren.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Jan. 2018)

AndreaR schrieb:


> Elritzen vertragen sich mit den __ Moderlieschen?


Nicht die heimischen Elritzen.....die gehen nicht weil dein Teich wird denen bestimmt zu warm.
Ich meine Goldelritzen _Pimephales promelas_
Oder Regenbogenelritzen _Notropis chrosomus _


----------



## DbSam (13. Jan. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> ... und in 2 bis 3 Jahren wird sie sich für die richtigen interessieren.


Das gibt einen Ordnungsgong außer der Reihe. 

Vielleicht findet sie aber auch so richtig Gefallen an richtig schönen Schwärmen von richtig schönen Kleinfischen und möchte sich den Stress mit ein paar richtig wenigen Kois gar nicht richtig antun? 
Wer weiß das schon ...  


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Ansonsten ist es nie verkehrt wenn die Verrohrung etwas größer als minimal ist.


----------



## Michael H (13. Jan. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Das gibt einen Ordnungsgong außer der Reihe.
> 
> Vielleicht findet sie aber auch so richtig Gefallen an richtig schönen Schwärmen von richtig schönen Kleinfischen und möchte sich den Stress mit ein paar richtig wenigen Kois gar nicht richtig antun?
> Wer weiß das schon ...


Hallo
Schwarmfische können ja auch schön sein , aber zu 90 % fängt es so an und endet bei Koi .....


----------



## DbSam (13. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Micha,

wie man meinem Post sicherlich unschwer entnehmen kann, habe ich die unkorrekte und entwertende Formulierung angeprangert.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## AndreaR (14. Jan. 2018)

Oh, ich tendiere zu kleinen Fischen .... ich denke, bei den 7m³ die es letztlich eventuell werden - außer ich habe mich arg verrechnet - wäre es unfair, große Fische einzusetzen - die brauchen mehr Raum. Das habe ich auch damals in meinen Aquarien so gehalten. in dem 1000l Becken waren keine Fische größer als 10 cm drin..... und die fühlten sich dort ganz wohl hatte es den Anschein.
Ich hatte einmal Brokatbarben (7 Stück) in einem 360l Becken - das sollte laut Verkäufer 3m groß genug sein. Sie waren ziemlich aggresiv - was sich schlagartig legte, als sie in die 1000l umzogen. Von daher..... nö, keine Kois.... und nix was groß werden möchte.
Wünsche euch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Michael H (14. Jan. 2018)

AndreaR schrieb:


> Von daher..... nö, keine Kois.... und nix was groß werden möchte.



Hallo

OK , wir werden sehen. Ich werde mich dann in 2 Jahren auf diesen Thread beziehen , wenn’s denn so sein sollte ....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (14. Jan. 2018)

Ich hoffe du bleibst bei den kleinen Fischen, denn Fische sollten immer zu Teich passen.
Den meisten Teich-Besitzern würde ich generell von Kois abraten.

AndreaR sei bitte so nett und lass uns später ein bisschen an deinem Teich teilhaben.
Ein paar Fotos wären schön.

Viel Spaß beim entstehen deines Teiches.

LG
Sven


----------



## AndreaR (16. Jan. 2018)

Das mache ich - im Moment kommen wir leider nicht weiter - keine Zeit o) - aber wenn es weiter geht lasse ich Euch teilhaben.


----------



## Ulf K (20. Jan. 2018)

Als Bestandsregulator,wenn der Nachwuchs überbordet,nehmen viele den Sonnenbarsch!Auch die einheimische __ Elritze ist wenn der Teich nicht in der Vollsonne liegt und es etwas Strömung hat um Sauerstoff einzubringen ein sehr geeigneter Kleinfisch für den Teich!


----------



## AndreaR (22. Jan. 2018)

Wir sind noch an Vorarbeiten .... Haben den Dach/Wand-Anschluss der einen Wand neu gemacht, damit das mal eine Weile pflegeleicht sein wird und müssen wenn es mal nicht so kalt ist die Wand noch streichen..... Also, langsam, aber wir marschieren in Richtung Teich.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Sonnenbarsch bzw. der einheimischen __ Elritze. 
Ich melde mich wieder wen nes weiter geht!


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen, es gibt uns noch - und den kleinen Teich auch. 
Wir haben den Filter noch etwas erweitert, weil die __ Moderlieschen und Goldelritzen sich deutlich merh vermehrt haben als erwartet.

Leider scheinen bei dem Einzug der Moderlieschen auch unerwünschte Karpfenläuse Einzug gehalten zu haben - hat eine Weile gedauert, bich ich die "richtig" gesehen habe.
Ich habe da eine Frage und stelle die woanders. Bilder vom Teich Lade ich demnächst mal hoch - und sorry für die lange Sendepause.

Viele Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Aquaga (30. Apr. 2019)

Oh ja, ganz viele Bilder her! )


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Bilder von eben 
Ich habe irgendwo noch Bilder vom Bau liegen ... mal sehen ob ich was finde.


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Das war im März  - wenn man über die höhere Mauer drüber schaut.


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Juni 2018 -  beim Wasser einlassen (das ist Izzy  )


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2019)

Oh ja ... Bilder ... ich freue mich drauf.

Ah ja .... Herzlich Willkommen meiner Seits.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Anfang Juni 2018 noch beim Bauen.


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Und eines noch - noch ein wenig früher aber auch Anfang Juni 2018


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Das waren im Mai 2018 die Anfänge des Wasserlaufs


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Und das war Januar 2018  - genug Zeitreise für den Moment hoffe ich


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Oh ja ... Bilder ... ich freue mich drauf.
> 
> Ah ja .... Herzlich Willkommen meiner Seits.
> 
> ...



Das wuselt ja bei dir


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2019)

Schön geworden ... Sind jetzt auch schon zu den __ Moderlieschen Goldelritzen/Regenbogenelritzen im Teich ?

Izzy scheint es auch wieder gut zu gehen ?
Hast ja geschrieben ... Tierarzt steht an.

Hin und wieder haben wir Kostkinder in Pflege.

     
Leonard & Vincent

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,
na die zwei sind ja auch niedlich.
Ja, den Katzenkindern - teenies oder twens? - geht es zum Glück gut. Letztes Jahr um die Zeit war ich nicht so sicher ob die beiden überleben wollten - vor allem der Kater (Itchy) hat schwer in den Seilen gehangen. Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie oft wir beim TA waren. Letztlich stellte sich heraus, dass der Darm komplett entzündet war und zwar vermutlich wegen etwas im Futter, was er nicht vertrug. Die Kleene - Izzy - war immer etwas besser dran.
Geholfen hat letztlich eine Umstellung auf reines Kaninchen. UNd das gib mal verschnuckten Katzen die eigentlich immer mal was Neues wollen. Irgendwann haben wir "Barf-Zusätze" (Taurin natürlich und ein paar andere Dinge) dazugetan, und heute kann ich wenn ich ganz faul bin oder zu spät mit Futter-Auftauen auch mal eine Dose dazwischen schieben.

Im Teich ist alles drin, was ich heute geschrieben habe - da war wohl doch jemand ungeduldig 
Aber sie haben den Winter alle gut überstanden - hatte einen Sprudler dran der einen Teil der Oberfläche eisfrei gehalten hat und den Filter die ganze Zeit in Betrieb (der steht ja im Warmen). Das hat genügt (obwohl ich zwischendurch echt ein wenig nervös war... Das war schon echt frisch zwischendurch.

Die __ Moderlieschen hatten sich direkt nach dem Einzug schon vermehrt, und die Goldelritzen im Herbst. 
Die Teichmuscheln - muss ich definitiv mal suchen gehen. Eine hatte ich mal zwischenzeitlich vor ein paar Wochen im Blick.
Die Gründlinge sind größer geworden als ich gedacht hätte und der "was auch immer es sein mag" Fisch scheint sich bei den Moderlieschen wohl zu fühlen.
Alle Fische mögen die Steinwände - am meisten die Goldelritzen und Gründlinge - teilweise vermutete ich immer mal sie sind weg - aber irgendwann tauchen sie dann aus irgenwelchen Löchern wieder auf.

LG
Andrea


----------



## AndreaR (30. Apr. 2019)

Ach sorry, das hatte ich im anderen Thread geschrieben - das Alter ...

Im Teich leben:
__ Moderlieschen (viele, auch eine Menge Jungfische)
Goldelritzen (nicht so viele, aber auch Jungfische)
ein - weiß nicht was das ist - war bei den Moderlieschen dabei, ist aber größer und hat eine rötliche Schwanzflosse
3 Gründlinge
3 Shubinkins (noch recht klein)
2 Teichmuscheln und einige __ Schnecken


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2019)

Das mit den Katzen war ja schlimm. Damendrück das das so bleibt.

Zum Teich: Wasserpflanzen habe ich nicht viele gesehen. Kommt da noch was ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## AndreaR (1. Mai 2019)

Ja da kommt noch. Wir sind spät her. Letztes Jahr war der Teich grün mit __ Wasserpest, außerem Teichmummel, Seerose, Minze,__ Schwanenblume, zwei oder drei Gräser. Bin aber offen für Vorschläge was da noch hinen passt (und kaufbar ist  )


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2019)

Warte noch ab, was heuer wieder austreibt. Sollte sich die nächsten 2-3 Wochen zeigen. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## AndreaR (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke ich möchte noch etwas Sand oder feinen Kies (mal sehen, vielleicht auch eine Mischung aus beidem) in den Teich in die etwas flacherern Bereiche einbringen, denke, da fehlt noch etwas. Zumal ich da noch zusätzliche etwas anpflanzen möchte, bzw der __ Bachbunge etwas mehr Substrat anbieten. Die Gegend im Teich ist eher "sandarm" im Moment.

Ich muss sowieso wegen des Diflubenzuron demnächst noch mal Wasserwechsel /Teilwasserwechsel machen und überlege, dann einfach auf den trockengefallenen Boden den Sand aufzubringen. (Spielsand oder Maurersand - 0-2mm und oder vielleicht feineren Kies bis 5mm - je nachdem was ich so bekommen kann).

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das Material sollte vorher gewaschen werden - true? Und wird der mit Sicherheit aufschwimmende Lehm den Fischen gefährlich? Natürlich wird das wiederauffüllen vorsichtig passieren - ich habe nicht vor im Teich einen Sandsturm auszulösen.

LG Andrea


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2019)

Wenn der Pflanzkorb mit dem Kies/Sandgemisch fertig ist, wird er nicht gleich in den Teich gestellt, sondern erst in ein anderes großen Gefäß (Maurerkübel).
Luftblasen werden aufsteigen und feinen Staub mit reißen.
Das macht man 2-3mal, dann sollten die feinsten Partikel entwichen sein.


----------



## AndreaR (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
danke, wenn ich Pflanzkörbe nutze werde ich den Rat beherzigen 

Ich wollte den Sand/Kies allerdings auf den Boden tun.

Viele Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Digicat (17. Mai 2019)

AndreaR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke, wenn ich Pflanzkörbe nutze werde ich den Rat beherzigen
> 
> Ich wollte den Sand/Kies allerdings auf den Boden tun.
> ...


So hätte ich das auch verstanden ....

Beim fluten des Teiches eventuell den Schlauch in einen Kübel legen, das der Kübel "leise" überläuft. Der Kübel sollte eher flach sein. Oder du nimmst ein anderes flaches Gefäß. So wirst du das eingebrachte Substrat am wenigsten aufwirbeln.
Hast du vor den ganzen Teichboden mit dem Substrat aufzufüllen ? oder nur punktuell ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## AndreaR (17. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß noch nicht wie flächig das werden wird - aber ich denke es wird schon ein wenig Fläche sein. "Unten" ist genug - aber an den "Hängen" fehlt es....
Die Idee mit dem Gefäß ist super, da bin ich nicht drauf gekommen.
Ich werde auf alle Fälle berichten wie es gelaufen ist - wenn es dann anläuft. Es juckt in meinen Fingern das bald zu erledigen  - bevor die Pflanzen so richtig loslegen.


----------



## AndreaR (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
ein kleiner Eindruck von meinem kleinen Teich heute morgen.



Viele Grüße
Andrea


----------



## AndreaR (24. Juni 2019)

Ich habe wieder Fischkinder  und Fadenalgen - naja, damit kann ich gut leben  
Ein paar Eindrücke vom Teich und seiner Umgebung.

Wenig Bienen sind unterwegs - sehr schade. Aber Marienkäfer und ihre Larven tummeln sich zahlreich.


----------



## AndreaR (29. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Bilder von um den Teich heute - hätte fast morgen geschrieben - äh, Vormittag.

Kennt jemand die Libelle? Horst? Eva? Klaus? - :-D - ich meinte natürlich, ob jemand weiß, um was für eine Art Libelle es sich handelt. Ich finde sie hübsch. Letztes Jahr war eine andere zu Besuch, die war viel heller und schillerte grün wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe. Ich vermute, die kommen von dem Flüsschen, was in nicht allzuweiter Ferne fließt.

GLG Andrea


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juni 2019)

Hallo Andrea, das ist eine Prachtlibelle. 

lg Ina


----------



## AndreaR (30. Juni 2019)

Danke Ina


----------



## AndreaR (26. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet - aber es gibt uns noch.
Der Teich wird lebendiger (habe gestern Libellenlarven gefunden beim Algenfischen), es sind immer noch (oder gerade jetzt wieder mehr) Algen drin. Die __ Moderlieschen vermehren sich fleissig (ohweia), ein größerer FIlter wird (vermutlich) am Wochenende angeschlossen, und mir und den Katzen geht es gut.

GLG Andrea


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Mai 2020)

AndreaR schrieb:


> Die __ Moderlieschen vermehren sich fleissig (ohweia),


Was vermehrt sich schneller. Goldelrizen oder Moderlieschen?


----------



## AndreaR (28. Mai 2020)

Definitiv die __ Moderlieschen. Bei den Goldelritzen habe ich zwar auch immer wieder mal junge Fische, aber von denen scheinen nicht so viele durch zu kommen. Und es sind VIEL weniger Jungfische.


----------

